# End of Semester Project - SFF Gaming Rig



## gamer210 (May 2, 2007)

All right.  My semester officially ends today, so I've already started planning my next project.  I was thinking of going SFF because I wanted to try something different.  Here's a preliminary parts list:

CASE: Thermaltake Lanbox Lite
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811133044

PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 650W
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817153040

MOTHERBOARD:  Foxconn G9657MA-8EKRS2H
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813186110

CPU: C2D E6600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115003

MEMORY: Mushkin EM6400 (2 X 1GB)
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820146118

HDD: Western Digital 320GB SATA II
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822136074

ODD: Lite-on 20X DVD Burner
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827106073

COOLING: Zalman CNPS 7700 || Thermaltake Blue Orb II
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118115
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16835106069

I'm going to reuse my X1950 pro and my Audigy 4.  I don't see the point in using RAID 0, as it doesn't give you that much of a noticeable difference in gaming.  My main issue is going to be the cooling.  From the reviews I have read, the Blue Orb II seems to perform better, but the 7700 takes up less space.  As always, I would appreciate y'alls input and advice.


----------



## raven009 (May 2, 2007)

i would get the e6600 instead and a different psu like the corsair psu


----------



## gamer210 (May 2, 2007)

Regarding the PSU, I really wanted one with modular cables.  I figured it would be better for a SFF build.  I'm looking to spend between $100~$150, but it's not a hard budget.  I also wanted something that was capable of handling R600/G80, should I ever upgrade my card, so I'm thinking around 600W, but it's the amps that are more important.  Does anyone own any of these:

Mushkin - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817812004
Enermax - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194004
Zalman - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817379003
Corsair - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139002
OCZ - http://forums.techpowerup.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=327687

I'm leaning more towards the Mushkin.  It's seems like a better value, has plenty of amps, and I think it might be shorter than some of the other ones.  Plus it has an led fan.


----------

